# Is it to late



## Highway run (Oct 22, 2012)

I asked my husband for a separation some time ago and we did so. Now the time apart has made me see differently and I want to work towards repairing our marriage. We are newlyweds. At this point so many feelings are hurt and he claims his family and friends and co-workers all despise me. Can you reconcile and move forward with that hanging over your head? We are going to discuss attempts at reconciliation but I wonder if it has been too long.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Well how can you know if you don't try. I wouldn't worry about the family and friends. In my opinion if you still love him its worth a shot. Then again I'm a romantic at heart.

My only advice would be to take it slow and don't immediately jump right back into where the relationship left off. Evaluate what went wrong and work to fix it beforehand.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

I think that if you do reconcile, you will both need to put the past hurts behind you. If either one of you can't then this will hang over your relationship.

I hope that you are able to find the best path for yourself!


----------



## Highway run (Oct 22, 2012)

We have been together for close to 10 years and married for 2. I don't think it's fair that family and friends opinions of me should affect my husbands choice to work things out or be relevant to our marriage at all. Is that unfair?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

KNIFE IN THE HEART said:


> I think that if you do reconcile, you will both need to put the past hurts behind you. If either one of you can't then this will hang over your relationship.
> 
> I hope that you are able to find the best path for yourself!


This, plus I would stress going slow and thinking hard about any major decision.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Highway run (Oct 22, 2012)

My H told me he is seeing someone and is sleeping with her and he has moved on. I feel there is nothing I can do to salvage the marriage at this point. Maybe it is time to move on.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Highway run said:


> My H told me he is seeing someone and is sleeping with her and he has moved on. I feel there is nothing I can do to salvage the marriage at this point. Maybe it is time to move on.


 Sorry to hear that. I think I would just move on. If he still means a lot to you maybe you can just tell him you are there for him as a friend and maybe down the line you guys may have another shot at a relationship.


----------

